# Fibromyalgia



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

I looked it up & it described every single symptom physical & mental that I have been experiencing for a while.
So I'm going to the doctor soon to get tested to see if I'm right, which I'm pretty sure I am.

Apparently, it can also cause DR/DP.
Treatment for it is to cut out caffiene, exercise, & basically get a healthier lifestyle.
So basically everything to do if you're experiencing just DP/DR.

I thought it was some serious disease at first, but I'm relieved to know that its not.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

holy shit dudette, i have like 90% of the symtoms of fibro. damn, i'm gonna have to look into this a little more.


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol your welcome!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Pretty sure there has been threads about this before. Or was it Candida... I dont remember the results tho. Good luck guys. Im gonna check out what the swedish name for this is.


----------

